# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عربیم خیلی ضعیفه، چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟

## sara-ph

سلام؛
میرم سر اصل مطلب: من عربیم خیلی خیلی ضعیفه، یعنی تقریبا زیر صفر
تا الانم کلا هیچی عربی نخوندم، راستش هر دفعه ک میام شروع کنم نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنمو همش سردرگمم
از قواعدم ک کلا متنفرم و فقط میخام اگ بش ترجمه بخونم
حالا بنظرتون میتونم تو این فرصت باقی مونده،یه درصد متوسط یا شایدم متوسط رو به بالا بیارم ؟
چه کتاب کم حجمی میتونه بهم کمک کنه؟و در یک کلام چجوری بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alireza378

سلام
به نظر من تستهای ترجمه رو کار کن از روی گاج کامل. منصوبات هم آسونه اونا رو بخون
فیلمهای عربی ناصح زاده خیلی خوب هستن ، اونا رو هم میتونی ببینی(اگه از کتاب نتیجه نگرفتی)

----------


## sara-ph

عربی کامل حجمش خیلی زیاد نیس؟ میشه تمومش کرد؟ آخه میخام زیاد به درسای دیگم لطمه نزنه

----------


## khansar

رفیق من یه چیزی بیشنهاد میکنم خودمم تازه خریدمش اطلاع زیادیم ازش ندارم اونم عربی الفا مثبت هست که تو گوگل بزنی بت میگه قیمتش هم78 تومن با بست بیشتازه عربی رو 20 روزه میبنده با جزوه و dvd

----------


## alireza378

> عربی کامل حجمش خیلی زیاد نیس؟ میشه تمومش کرد؟ آخه میخام زیاد به درسای دیگم لطمه نزنه


وقت زیاده ، از الآن تا کنکور حدود 114روز مونده روزی 20 تا تست هم ازش بزنی میتونی 1400 تا تستهاشو جواب بدی
فیلم های ناصح زاده هم اینا هستن:
http://sanatisharif.ir/Sanati-Sharif-Lesson/5/21/
برای عربی نمیخواد پول بدی فیلم ببینی ، همین فیلمهای ناصح زاده خیلی عالی و خوبن تازه رایگان هم هستن
از امشب یا همین فردا هم شروع کنی 20 تا تست بزنی هر روز توی کنکور 50-60 رو حتما میزنی ، شاید هم بالاتر

----------


## sajad564

> وقت زیاده ، از الآن تا کنکور حدود 70 روز مونده (شایدم بیشتر) روزی 20 تا تست هم ازش بزنی میتونی 1400 تا تستهاشو جواب بدی
> فیلم های ناصح زاده هم اینا هستن:
> عربی ناصح زاده کلاس کنکور(2) (95-94) | آلاء
> برای عربی نمیخواد پول بدی فیلم ببینی ، همین فیلمهای ناصح زاده خیلی عالی و خوبن تازه رایگان هم هستن
> از امشب یا همین فردا هم شروع کنی 20 تا تست بزنی هر روز توی کنکور 50-60 رو حتما میزنی ، شاید هم بالاتر


من موندم چجوری حساب کردی به این نتیجه رسیدی که هفتاد روز مونده :Yahoo (21): (داداج داری اشتباه میزنی :Yahoo (21): )تستای ریاضی رو چجوری میخوای جواب بدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza378

> من موندم چجوری حساب کردی به این نتیجه رسیدی که هفتاد روز مونده(داداج داری اشتباه میزنی)تستای ریاضی رو چجوری میخوای جواب بدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هندسه زیاد خوندم مغزم قفلیده :Yahoo (20): 
بذار حساب کنم
فروردین ، اردیبهشت ، خرداد ، 15 روز هم تیر  :Yahoo (21):  7 روز هم قبل عید
3 ماه و 22 روز  :Yahoo (4): 
درسته؟

----------


## sajad564

> هندسه زیاد خوندم مغزم قفلیده
> بذار حساب کنم
> فروردین ، اردیبهشت ، خرداد ، 15 روز هم تیر  7 روز هم قبل عید
> 3 ماه و 22 روز 
> درسته؟


به نظرت اینی که گفتی شباهتی به هفتاد روز داره؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kurdish boy

خط ویژه عربی گاج همین

----------


## alireza378

> از فیلمای اقای ناصح زاده فقط قسمتای مربوط به ترجمه رو ببینم کافیه؟


هر کدومو که میبینی بیشتر توش اشکال داری همونو ببین
ترجمه هم به نوعی به قواعد ربط داره ،باید با فعل آشنا باشی تا بفهمی ترجمه اش درسته یا نه ، به ضمیرها آشنا باشی ، معرفه و نکره رو بدونی و....



> به نظرت اینی که گفتی شباهتی به هفتاد روز داره؟؟


نه :Yahoo (21): 
خداوکیلی عجب سوتی دادم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> سلام؛
> میرم سر اصل مطلب: من عربیم خیلی خیلی ضعیفه، یعنی تقریبا زیر صفر
> تا الانم کلا هیچی عربی نخوندم، راستش هر دفعه ک میام شروع کنم نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنمو همش سردرگمم
> از قواعدم ک کلا متنفرم و فقط میخام اگ بش ترجمه بخونم
> حالا بنظرتون میتونم تو این فرصت باقی مونده،یه درصد متوسط یا شایدم متوسط رو به بالا بیارم ؟
> چه کتاب کم حجمی میتونه بهم کمک کنه؟و در یک کلام چجوری بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


منم یکی بودم مث شما، حاضر بودم هر کاری کنم فقط عربی نخونم
ولی الان دیدگاهم به عربی به کل عوض شده و راحت بالای 60 70 میزنم عربی رو
فقط کافیه روشش رو یاد بگیرید، بقیش خودش جور میشه

----------


## sara-ph

> وقت زیاده ، از الآن تا کنکور حدود 70 روز مونده (شایدم بیشتر) روزی 20 تا تست هم ازش بزنی میتونی 1400 تا تستهاشو جواب بدی





> فیلم های ناصح زاده هم اینا هستن:
> عربی ناصح زاده کلاس کنکور(2) (95-94) | آلاء
> برای عربی نمیخواد پول بدی فیلم ببینی ، همین فیلمهای ناصح زاده خیلی عالی و خوبن تازه رایگان هم هستن
> از امشب یا همین فردا هم شروع کنی 20 تا تست بزنی هر روز توی کنکور 50-60 رو حتما میزنی ، شاید هم بالاتر


از فیلمای اقای ناصح زاده فقط قسمتای مربوط به ترجمه رو ببینم کافیه؟

----------


## saeed211

> وقت زیاده ، از الآن تا کنکور حدود 70 روز مونده (شایدم بیشتر) روزی 20 تا تست هم ازش بزنی میتونی 1400 تا تستهاشو جواب بدی
> فیلم های ناصح زاده هم اینا هستن:
> عربی ناصح زاده کلاس کنکور(2) (95-94) | آلاء
> برای عربی نمیخواد پول بدی فیلم ببینی ، همین فیلمهای ناصح زاده خیلی عالی و خوبن تازه رایگان هم هستن
> از امشب یا همین فردا هم شروع کنی 20 تا تست بزنی هر روز توی کنکور 50-60 رو حتما میزنی ، شاید هم بالاتر


70روز؟

----------


## nima malekipoor

با سلام : داوطلب گرامی اول باید ببینی چه درصدی از عربی راضیت میکنه اگه دنبال زیر 50 درصد هستی می تونی با خوندن قواعد ترجمه در عربی به راحتی و بدون یادگیری لغت از عهده 7 تست به ارزش 28 درصد برآیی و با خوندن پنج شش قواعدی که میگم بخونی میتونی خودتو بین 30 تا 50 درصد برسونی تمییز منادا مستثنی مفعول مطلق و مفعول فیه حال از عربی 3 و معلوم مجهول از عربی 2

----------


## sara-ph

> با سلام : داوطلب گرامی اول باید ببینی چه درصدی از عربی راضیت میکنه اگه دنبال زیر 50 درصد هستی می تونی با خوندن قواعد ترجمه در عربی به راحتی و بدون یادگیری لغت از عهده 7 تست به ارزش 28 درصد برآیی و با خوندن پنج شش قواعدی که میگم بخونی میتونی خودتو بین 30 تا 50 درصد برسونی تمییز منادا مستثنی مفعول مطلق و مفعول فیه حال از عربی 3 و معلوم مجهول از عربی 2


اینجوری ک من از عربی فراریم، 50 درصدم برام رویاس
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## alireza378

> [right]
> از فیلمای اقای ناصح زاده فقط قسمتای مربوط به ترجمه رو ببینم کافیه؟


یکی رو که ببینی اون یکی رو هم تا حدودی یاد میگیری
جفتشون مکمل هم  هستن.
ترجمه هم به نوعی به قواعد ربط داره ،باید با صیغه فعل آشنا باشی تا بفهمی ترجمه  اش درسته یا نه ، به ضمیرها آشنا باشی ، معرفه و نکره رو بدونی و....

----------


## nima malekipoor

منابع هم کتاب ترجمه و تعریب گاج - سی دی آموزش عربی 70 درصد ماهینی میتونه کمکت باشه و برای تست زدن هم عربی کامل - با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه شما دوستان داوطلب

----------


## saeed211

کلا فیلم های اقای ناصح زاده
چهل و هفت ساعته
تو یه هفته راحت میتونید تموم کنید
بعد یه کتاب مثل ابی قلمچی برا شما ک دنبال پنجاه درصدی خوبه

----------


## nima malekipoor

> اینجوری ک من از عربی فراریم، 50 درصدم برام رویاس
> ممنون از راهنماییتون



اگه کلاس و استاد خوب هم در مشهد داشته باشی بری هم می تونه کمک خوبی باشه براتون و بنده هم در اینجا هر سوالی داشته باشید پاسخگو هستم

----------


## sara-ph

> کلا فیلم های اقای ناصح زاده
> چهل و هفت ساعته
> تو یه هفته راحت میتونید تموم کنید
> بعد یه کتاب مثل ابی قلمچی برا شما ک دنبال پنجاه درصدی خوبه


حالا بیشتر از 50 هم شد اشکال نداره  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sara-ph

> اگه کلاس و استاد خوب هم در مشهد داشته باشی بری هم می تونه کمک خوبی باشه براتون و بنده هم در اینجا هر سوالی داشته باشید پاسخگو هستم


 شاید کلاسای استاد اکبری برم، ممنون حتما از وجود شما استفاده میکنم

----------


## saeed211

> حالا بیشتر از 50 هم شد اشکال نداره


بیشتر
از پنجاه هم ک کتاب تستون رو میتونید عربی خیلی سبز انتخاب کنید

----------


## sara-ph

> بیشتر
> از پنجاه هم ک کتاب تستون رو میتونید عربی خیلی سبز انتخاب کنید


یکی گفت عربی کامل، یکی خط ویژه، شما هم خیلی سبز  گیج شدم بخدا  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## sara-ph

نظرتون راجب خط ویژه؟ چون حجمش کمه میگم

----------


## mammad97

عربی ماهینی واسه ترجمه عالیه چه دی وی دی چه کتاب

----------


## Delgir

> نظرتون راجب خط ویژه؟ چون حجمش کمه میگم


کتاب بسیارخوبیه مهم ترین ویژگیش اینه که راهبردحل هرتستی که اومده روگفته که شماباتست زدن های بسیارمی تونید دریابید،درسنامه هاشم خوبه و... من خودم نظرم همین کتابه براشما

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

> سلام؛
> میرم سر اصل مطلب: من عربیم خیلی خیلی ضعیفه، یعنی تقریبا زیر صفر
> تا الانم کلا هیچی عربی نخوندم، راستش هر دفعه ک میام شروع کنم نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنمو همش سردرگمم
> از قواعدم ک کلا متنفرم و فقط میخام اگ بش ترجمه بخونم
> حالا بنظرتون میتونم تو این فرصت باقی مونده،یه درصد متوسط یا شایدم متوسط رو به بالا بیارم ؟
> چه کتاب کم حجمی میتونه بهم کمک کنه؟و در یک کلام چجوری بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




حتی بعضی از ترجمه ها هم به یه پایه از قواعد نیاز داره پس نزار کنار

از اول دبیرستان شروع کن 

کتاب هم گاج کامل خوبه ضمیمه اول هم داره

دی وی دی های گاج هم واسه ترجمه عالیه

فقط حتما حتما از پایه شروع کن

----------


## nima malekipoor

> شاید کلاسای استاد اکبری برم، ممنون حتما از وجود شما استفاده میکنم


زنده باشید و براتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم .

----------


## Namaki

ببین دوست عزیز شاید حرفای من کمی با بقیه فرق داشته باشه ولی مطمئنا روش منطقی و بهتریه..من نمیگم از رو چ کتابی بخون یا چ فیلمی رو ببین..اولا فرصت کمی نداری تا کنکور اگه دوس داری فیلم ببین اماااا هر روز عربی بخون (دقت کن هر روز) هر روز فقط یه ساعت بخون فک نکنم یه ساعت وقت خیلی زیادی باشه...اما مستمر کار کن بهت قول میدم بعد یه ماه خیلی پیشرفت میکنی

----------


## nima malekipoor

> اینجوری ک من از عربی فراریم، 50 درصدم برام رویاس
> ممنون از راهنماییتون



منابع هم  کتاب کوچک و جمع جور ( ترجمه و تعریب گاج از آقای ماهینی )  و همچنین ( دی وی دی 75 درصد عربی )  ایشون هم میتونه کمک خیلی خوبی باشه براتون اگه کلاس نمیرید حتما این دو منبع رو تهیه کنید . با تلاشت و زدن تست از کتاب عربی کامل فیلی حتماً به 50 درصد میرسی و بیشتر. موفق باشید

----------

